# Best Bible Binders!



## etexas (Feb 23, 2007)

I used to think that CUP was best, but I have been getting some handbound Bibles from Allan&Sons in Glasgow. People! You put your hands on the Highland goatskin leather, look at the India paper, the Smyth-sewn bindings, and the smell! (yes, I love the way fine books smell),. No wars here but what binders and publishers do you guys like?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 23, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I used to think that CUP was best, but I have been getting some handbound Bibles from Allan&Sons in Glasgow. People! You put your hands on the Highland goatskin leather, look at the India paper, the Smyth-sewn bindings, and the smell! (yes, I love the way fine books smell),. No wars here but what binders and publishers do you guys like?




Have you got a link to them brother?


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Have you got a link to them brother?


I do not at hand they have a good site. Just Google in Allan and Sons Bibles, or RA Allan Bibles will get you there too. I use the King James but ESV fans......the make an ESV. Nicest on the market. They are not cheap...but they will LAST!


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2007)

www.bibles-direct.com


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2007)

By the way if you happen to like the ESV, they are doing one in a brown goatskin leather!!!


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> www.bibles-direct.com


Another REALLY cool thing.......they purcased the rights to a number of Bibles including some great ones from Oxford AV edition that cannot be found ANYWHERE ELSE! These are the worlds best Bibles! Hands down.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> www.bibles-direct.com



Bookmarked!


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Bookmarked!


Good man...............get one they are wonderful bibles!!!!!!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Good man...............get one they are wonderful bibles!!!!!!



I'm *seriously* thinking about it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 24, 2007)

I've had four ESV Bibles from Crossway and they keep saying that they have changed binders but I've been very disappointed with them. I'd be willing to pay extra for a good binding. Thanks for the tip sir.


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I've had four ESV Bibles from Crossway and they keep saying that they have changed binders but I've been very disappointed with them. I'd be willing to pay extra for a good binding. Thanks for the tip sir.


Bob, I own a black goatskin edition (ESV) from Allan. It is like a work of art. I take that back.........Allan and Sons Bibles are art. The word of God bound as beautifully as the Holy Writ deserves.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.renaissance-art.com/catg96/category.aspx


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> http://www.renaissance-art.com/catg96/category.aspx


Those are pretty cool......I have some older shabby Bibles that I could dress up in one of those. Thanks for the link. Grace and Peace.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet.

Somebody school me on Oxford AV Bibles...


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 25, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Bob, I own a black goatskin edition (ESV) from Allan. It is like a work of art. I take that back.........Allan and Sons Bibles are art. The word of God bound as beautifully as the Holy Writ deserves.



Thanks for the link. I think I may get my next ESV through these guys. I was going to go through crossway but I am feeling hesitant!

On the Allan's binding, how flexible/durable is the leather...can it take a "beating"? what exactly is the big deal with the "india paper"...how is it better? Oh and the difference with the print?

sorry for all the questions I am excited!!!


----------



## etexas (Feb 25, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> Thanks for the link. I think I may get my next ESV through these guys. I was going to go through crossway but I am feeling hesitant!
> 
> On the Allan's binding, how flexible/durable is the leather...can it take a "beating"? what exactly is the big deal with the "india paper"...how is it better? Oh and the difference with the print?
> 
> sorry for all the questions I am excited!!!


Great questions!!!!!!!! OK, here goes, highland goatskin is regarded by many as the best most durable covers ,those used by Allan and Sons are VERY supple and limp, almost liquid in your hands, for added protection they are semi-yapp which means the leather overhangs the leather to protect the pages, further the covers have real leather on the inside, not cardboard. I saw an Allan on ebay that was about 45 years old and well used but it still looked great. As for the India paper they use..India paper has cotton fibers in the pulp the reason is threefold:durability,it makes the paper more opaque and reflect less light, and is a more pleasing tactile sensation to the fingers. They do one more thing not often seen these days the edges of the pages are red with gold overlay, gold over red in a Bible, pastors, might be a theology lesson in that.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey max,

how is the font on your eyes? I heard that it is a "bold" font, and was curious if the font style was archaic or like "times new roman". OH...is all the font black, or do they put the words of Christ in red?

Also, the dimensions on Allan's website seemed smaller than the reference edition on crossway's website...do you think the ESV1 from Allans is more "thinline" feeling? 

just curious, thanks. I am stoked...think I will go through Allans for my next ESV.

matt


----------



## etexas (Feb 27, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> Hey max,
> 
> how is the font on your eyes? I heard that it is a "bold" font, and was curious if the font style was archaic or like "times new roman". OH...is all the font black, or do they put the words of Christ in red?
> 
> ...



No it is not thinline it is not to big or to small, font is not archaic it is very readable. The ESV Bible sold by Allan and Sons is not red letter, if I had to guess at the font size, perhaps 10 or 10.5. Wait! Here are the Bible measurements 8 and a quarter by 5 and a half thickness is 1 and a quarter! I happened to have a list at hand you should have played lotto today. The Bible sizes for all editions i think are online at their site. They are happy to take questions via email Nicholas Gray is the director, friendly guy, great staff all around. Grace and Peace


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 13, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> http://www.renaissance-art.com/catg96/category.aspx



Andrew,

Thanks so much for this link. I just got my bible cover in today. I had ordered one for my hardback New Geneva Study Bible that I got in 1997 at my very first Ligonier Conference. The cover makes the Bible look so beautiful. And the smell! Oh I love it!


----------



## Michael (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, I admit that when I read this thread I thought Max was probably going a little overboard promoting this particular publisher.

Then I came across *THIS*

"Hear, hear!"


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ezekiel16 said:


> Ok, I admit that when I read this thread I thought Max was probably going a little overboard promoting this particular publisher.
> 
> Then I came across *THIS*
> 
> "Hear, hear!"



Funny. I also ran across Mark's website also after reading the thread (I thought max worked for Allan's marketing division). I am ordering two ESV's from Allan (one for my pastor) when they finish printing in May. 

As a side note: I received a Cambridge Concord King James that I had ordered a few weeks ago. Bound in Black goatskin, leather lining, red under gold gilding, and bold type on india paper. It is EXTREMELY LIMP! and joy to use. Very easy to read with the bold type (especially for a personal size). I heartily recommend it for those looking for a KJV.


----------



## CDM (Mar 26, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> Funny. I also ran across Mark's website also after reading the thread (I thought max worked for Allan's marketing division). I am ordering two ESV's from Allan (one for my pastor) when they finish printing in May.
> 
> As a side note: I received a Cambridge Concord King James that I had ordered a few weeks ago. Bound in Black goatskin, leather lining, red under gold gilding, and bold type on india paper. It is EXTREMELY LIMP! and joy to use. Very easy to read with the bold type (especially for a personal size). I heartily recommend it for those looking for a KJV.



How much does it cost?


----------



## caddy (Mar 26, 2007)

I would be interested to see a poll of the top 3 or 4 bible version

Has that Poll been done before?

These Bibles look Wonderful by the way. I'll definately be putting one of these on my wish list!


----------



## Michael (Mar 26, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> As a side note: I received a Cambridge Concord King James that I had ordered a few weeks ago. Bound in Black goatskin, leather lining, red under gold gilding, and bold type on india paper. It is EXTREMELY LIMP! and joy to use. Very easy to read with the bold type (especially for a personal size). I heartily recommend it for those looking for a KJV.



Hey Matthew,

Does the ink bleed through on the pages? This was my problem with Nelson's Calfskin editions.


----------



## etexas (May 26, 2007)

OK, I have to know, did anyone take my advice and purchase an Allan and Son's Bible. I myself just got a new Oxford Blackface edition. Love it. I told the director of Allan that some on the PB thought I was an Allan rep. He got a good chuckle. Allan is word of mouth with a very loyal following. For those of us who have one there is nothing to compare them with. Grace and Peace


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 26, 2007)

mangum said:


> How much does it cost?



It was about a $100 dollars through amazon.


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 26, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> OK, I have to know, did anyone take my advice and purchase an Allan and Son's Bible. I myself just got a new Oxford Blackface edition. Love it. I told the director of Allan that some on the PB thought I was an Allan rep. He got a good chuckle. Allan is word of mouth with a very loyal following. For those of us who have one there is nothing to compare them with. Grace and Peace



I have purchased a journal through Allans. My Bible in on the way...it should be here in a few weeks (ESV1).

thanks for the referral.


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 26, 2007)

Ezekiel16 said:


> Hey Matthew,
> 
> Does the ink bleed through on the pages? This was my problem with Nelson's Calfskin editions.



you can faintly see the ink in some places because the paper is so thin. Although I do not think it is a distraction.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 26, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> http://www.renaissance-art.com/catg96/category.aspx





SemperFideles said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Thanks so much for this link. I just got my bible cover in today. I had ordered one for my hardback New Geneva Study Bible that I got in 1997 at my very first Ligonier Conference. The cover makes the Bible look so beautiful. And the smell! Oh I love it!



By the way, I still love these Bible covers but a word of warning to people who get them:

Place some paper between the cover and your first and last pages when you first put these on. The covers are heavily oiled and the oil seaps into the pages and stains them. It's more of an annoyance but I don't like the fact it did that.


----------



## bookslover (May 26, 2007)

I just used the currency converter on Allan's site. An ESV that costs 85 British pounds costs $168 American. That's a lot of schmundo for a Bible...


----------



## jbergsing (May 26, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I've had four ESV Bibles from Crossway and they keep saying that they have changed binders but I've been very disappointed with them. I'd be willing to pay extra for a good binding. Thanks for the tip sir.


Oh man, I thought it was just me! I'm on my third. Unreal how poor in quality these things are. Now to convince my wife the higher end bible is worth it...


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 26, 2007)

bookslover said:


> I just used the currency converter on Allan's site. An ESV that costs 85 British pounds costs $168 American. That's a lot of schmundo for a Bible...



You are right that is a lot of money...atleast by today's standards in "Bible Retail".

I imagine that the bible binding business is a tough market if you do not mass produce junk.

Personally, I have burned through alot of cheap bibles over the past few years, and if Allan's bible's last half as long as they say... it is worth it. I figure since I pay at least $50 dollars a month for a cell phone...$168 for the word of God over the next ten, fifteen, twenty years is nothing considering it is the most important possesion I have.


----------



## etexas (May 26, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> You are right that is a lot of money...atleast by today's standards in "Bible Retail".
> 
> I imagine that the bible binding business is a tough market if you do not mass produce junk.
> 
> Personally, I have burned through alot of cheap bibles over the past few years, and if Allan's bible's last half as long as they say... it is worth it. I figure since I pay at least $50 dollars a month for a cell phone...$168 for the word of God over the next ten, fifteen, twenty years is nothing considering it is the most important possesion I have.


Very good point. I know people who have payed 50 bucks for a Zondervan Bible that have fallen apart in 4 years. If you read your Bible a lot 168 dollars in an "investment" in the word of God is a bargain, as far as an Allan....if you don't drop it in a swimming pool, it will be something you can leave to your children.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jun 2, 2007)

Just received My Allan's ESV...it is SSWWEEETT!!!


----------



## etexas (Jun 2, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> Just received My Allan's ESV...it is SSWWEEETT!!!


And another one hooked!


----------



## Michael (Jun 13, 2007)

I also purchased one and gave it as a surprise gift to a dear friend. It was _absolutely gorgeous_ and he couldn't believe it.


----------

